# LFTS 11/13



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Trap Star said:


> I wish I was tagged out so I could start focusing on fur and fish. As of now I have a doe tag that I will most likely fill Friday evening. Gun hunts are like a buffet.


I wish I was hunting where you are where it's a buffet, lol. I've been skunked on even seeing a deer my last two times out. Grrrrr. I really wanted to get one during my first archery season. Stupid work tomorrow. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

LuckyBucks said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Now, how about a few pics of the local "does"?


Maybe. But not likely. They're pretty AND timid in this neck of the woods...


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> Maybe. But not likely. They're pretty AND timid in this neck of the woods...


well it’s the rut so put your nose to the ground and start chasing. Get better buddy!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 456509
> 
> 
> Got it done this afternoon!!





old graybeard said:


> You earned an awesome buck today. Congrats!


OGB Summed this up perfectly.

Now go ask you wife for permission to take this beast to a taxidermist.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 456509
> 
> 
> Got it done this afternoon!!


Great buck, congrats!!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

@motdean thanks for the tip about bomffit's buck. I'll have to catch up on lfts goings-on for the last weekor so...


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

motdean said:


> OGB Summed this up perfectly.
> 
> Now go ask you wife for permission to take this beast to a taxidermist.


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 456557
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Is that how you and FL do it down there? You look for the bucks with the heaviest "parts"?

Where's the story on his buck anyway. 11/14 always makes me think of FL...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 456557
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I should start putting that on the can when I have bloody beaver carcasses in there.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 456557
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's funny. I've peeked out between the curtains more times than I'd like to admit to see what was going to happen at the garbage time moment of truth.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 456509
> 
> 
> Got it done this afternoon!!


got my mount back ... love love the low sneak pose!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

bmoffit said:


> got my mount back ... love love the low sneak pose!
> 
> View attachment 561661


That looks [email protected]$$. & All you guy's getting your taxi work home are freaking killing me!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bmoffit said:


> got my mount back ... love love the low sneak pose!
> 
> View attachment 561661


That is such a nice buck. You must be really happy how it turned out! Can you repeat in 2020?


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

bmoffit said:


> got my mount back ... love love the low sneak pose!
> 
> View attachment 561661


Sweet!!! Cool buck !!!!
Seems like people are starting to get some mounts back finally..
I hope my taxidermist gets mine done soon !!??


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome mount bmoffit. I really like the sneak look. Nice job.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

bmoffit said:


> got my mount back ... love love the low sneak pose!
> 
> View attachment 561661


Like a sub sneak...very cool. Nice buck!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

LabtechLewis said:


> That is such a nice buck. You must be really happy how it turned out! Can you repeat in 2020?


I can only hope!!! But I’m not gonna complain if I don’t!!! Caught a few Kings in the PM lake in September. Shot a buck and doe for deer season. Shot my first turkey in April and cleaned up the walleye in June!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Namrock said:


> That looks [email protected]$$. & All you guy's getting your taxi work home are freaking killing me!


Really a sweet looking mount!
Congrats!
<----<<<


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great? You mind mentioning who did the work?


----------

